# NREMT Pass/Fail 70 Questions?



## AdventurousRed (Oct 6, 2013)

I took my NREMT for the third time, and hopefully I passed or so goes the saying.Third time’s the charm right? Well the other two times that I have taken the test I’ve gone up to 136 questions and 120 questions and obviously both failed. This time I went up to 70 questions exactly and got cut off. Most of my other emt friends who have passed the test, had around 70 questions as well. I'm not sure if I passed or fail because on the NREMT website it hasn't even been scored yet. I just want to know if I passed it or not.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2013)

AdventurousRed said:


> I took my NREMT for the third time, and hopefully I passed or so goes the saying.Third time’s the charm right? Well the other two times that I have taken the test I’ve gone up to 136 questions and 120 questions and obviously both failed. This time I went up to 70 questions exactly and got cut off. Most of my other emt friends who have passed the test, had around 70 questions as well. I'm not sure if I passed or fail because on the NREMT website it hasn't even been scored yet. I just want to know if I passed it or not.



You either did really well or really bad. You will know in a couple days.
Try browsing the nremt forum here. it may be of some interest to you .


----------

